
Io.js and a Node.js Foundation - craigkerstiens
https://medium.com/@iojs/io-js-and-a-node-js-foundation-4e14699fb7be
======
tracker1
If they rename io.js back to node.js under governance of Node Foundation,
including members of io.js TC, I don't see the problem.. keep version 1.x as
is, and re-release under node's name for 1.0.x and 1.1.x

I don't know that there is too much need to change hands back... I don't want
to ever again be more than two years removed from core v8/libuv development in
my tools.

